# Freya the beautiful Oriental kitten



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

Just thought I would introduce some pics of our gorgeous caramel tortie oriental, Freya. We have had her with us for a few weeks now and absolutely adore her


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She is stunning..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! She is truly stunning!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes beautiful,...............and i think she knows it, hahahaha,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow she's beautiful - and love the name!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone- we do love her


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous kitteh! She's stunning.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

She looks very posh and sophisticated 
I love the oriental/siamese look.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

She is sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous i want her !  :001_tt1: x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

She is very beautiful, I love her colour.

Am sooooooooooo jealous you got a siamese/oriental kittie, I am definately getting one in the near future. I just love them and have wanted one for a while now.


----------

